# Tricolor litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These little eekers are about 9 days old.









/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/g8q5.jpg/]


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So cute


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

they're beautiful!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

especially liking the one with the dark head.How are the orange line doing?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh! Ooh! Ooh ooh!! 

New pix tonight of newly matured and very mature yellow tris!!

I know I've given you plenty lemoney mousie burls and goys to oogle, here's the payoff for following this, if I'm not too tired.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

love vthe new babies  looking forward to the other pics


----------

